# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  The Fig Cafe Lounge - Một không gian ấm cúng, thân thiện, thư giãn - cafe Sài Gòn

## thietht

The Fig Café Lounge, một không gian châu Á đương đại nhưng rất ấm cúng, được thiết kế bởi công ty TD solutions. Với concept Inspirations & Senses, tạm gọi là khơi nguồn cảm hứng và đánh thức các giác quan. The Fig Café Lounge nằm trên đường Nguyễn Thị Huỳnh, yên tĩnh.

The Fig Café Lounge được thiết kế với ý tưởng gần gũi với môi trường. Tất cả các vật dụng trang trí nội thất đều làm bằng những vật liệu có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên, nên tạo cho khách có cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, ấm cúng, thân thiện và thư giãn.

Đến The Fig Café Lounge khách sẽ thật thoải mái, với khung cảnh đẹp mắt ở tất cả các góc nhìn, không gian lại thơm ngát hương hoa; đặc biệt với loại nhạc chill-out thư giãn và êm dịu… The Fig Café Lounge có các loại trà thảo dược giúp thanh lọc cơ thể và giải stress như trà quế hồi, trà chanh thì là, trà sả gừng… và một số loại thức uống đặc biệt của The Fig Café Lounge.

The Fig Café Lounge còn phục vụ nhiều món ăn với công thức riêng khá tinh tế. Quán có wifi và có một boutique nhỏ trưng bày và bán các vật dụng nội thất được design đặc biệt của The Fig. Giá cả các thức uống và món ăn tại quán từ 30.000đ. Quán mở cửa từ 8h-23h hàng ngày.

----------


## thietht

_Địa chỉ: 15 Nguyễn Thị Huỳnh, P.8, Q.Phú Nhuận, Tp.HCM_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán The Fig Cafe Lounge*


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

